

Ask HN: Parents' Sayings - lukeqsee

Growing up, what did your dad (or mom) always say? They often seem very cliché, but usually have an immense practical value behind them. Let's pool parents and find some really good ones.
Here's a few to start:<p>"Life isn't fair."<p>"Stop crying before I give you something to cry about."<p>"Don't have any fun!" (Before dropping me off at a friend's house)
======
noonespecial
My dad, while growing up on the frugal end of things in the fad obsessed 80's,
explaining why I wasn't going to get those vans and 'chute pants.

 _"To you those kids at school must seem like big stuff, but to me they're
just a bunch of stupid babies spending their parents money on whatever shit
the tv tells them to, no matter how ridiculous it is."_

Too damn right, dad.

------
impeachgod
"99% of the world are schmucks and followers. But 1% are the leaders,
creators, inventors. Be the latter, not the former." I try to take his advice
to heart, being into research and startups.

"Religion is candy for the desperate, and a profit-generating machine for con
artists and pedophiles."

Edit: he would add that there was a small group of people who belonged to
neither group, as they were popular leaders, but did have any inherently
useful talent. These people became religious leaders and politicians.

------
pkghost
1\. You can't teach tall. 2\. Stay out of jail.

My readings: (1. Recognize your innate gifts and use them.) (2. I love you,
have fun, don't be too youthfully indiscrete.)

------
pook
"Never argue with a crazy person."

"You can't fuck crazy sane."

"If it's worth doing, it's worth doing well."

------
acj
"It's only worth what the next guy will pay for it."

"Win fights with your brain, not your fists."

"I'm still 18 inside."

------
fezzl
"Don't get emotional with women; get emotional with knowledge." -- my mother

------
Mankhool
"If you're not in bed by 10pm, come home".

------
rick_2047
When I graduated SSC (Class 10th), when we choose our field of study
(Science/Commerce/Humanities) my mother sat down with me before I filled my
forms and said

 _"Dear, this is all your life now, we will just invest in you, what you make
of that investment is all in your hands"_

To people who aren't familiar with Indian parents let me tell you they can be
a little pushy. I have seen parents push student to take Science then take
Engineering/Medical school and then work in a company with nice salary, they
want it or not. I often found it rather unnerving how my friends were pushed
to top classes, my parents always pushed me to do what I love, but do it
right. Sure I couldn't crack the most prestigious exams of the country but
that is not the only way to get a good life is it?

